# Hebridean Way - Getting back to Oban



## Houthakker (6 Oct 2018)

Considering of a solo ride aling the hebridiean way next year. Thinking of driving to Oban, ferry to Barra, 3 days cycling to the top of the islands, but then struggling to see how to get back? Don't think I'll have the time to ride back to barra over 3 days, and cant see any other uption (Other the advice on one of the Scottish Touring Office websites to leave the train at Glagow, train to Oban, then at the end get the ferry from Stornaway to Ullapool, cycle to Inverness (60miles) then train back to Glasgow.
Anyone done this and how did you go about the bits either side of the cycling?
TIA


----------



## Crackle (6 Oct 2018)

I've done the Ullapool to Inverness ride. It's not bad but the last bit into Inverness is just a chore. I think there's at least a cycle path on one of the busy dual carriageway bits now, which there wasn't when I did it.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Oct 2018)

For your Hebridean trip..
This could be very useful.
Cycling the Hebridean way by the Offcomers,
I wish I had bought it before I left....
I'll let you google.

I did the Hebridean Way last Sept but returned via Tarbet, Harris to Uig on Skye as I had intended to cycle through Skye, wx cancelled that idea.
One bit of advice, BOOK, BOOK everything ahead esp on Barra.
(I'd cheated, I'd taken Mrs M with me)


----------



## snorri (6 Oct 2018)

Do you need to take your car?
Take the train from home to Oban via Glasgow, Stornoway to Inverness via Muir of Ord and Beauly, then train from Inverness to home, perhaps?
Or cycle Ullapool to Garve and board the train there for Inverness.
There have been buses in the past willing to take bikes from Ullapool to Inverness, but as for next year, that's anybodies guess.


----------



## Aravis (6 Oct 2018)

I've never been to the Outer Hebrides, but like many others I've often studied the maps and timetables and wondered what I might do.

There was this thread a few months ago which covered some of the ground. I remember there being quite a bit of discussion of practicalities, so it should be worth looking at.

If you want to drive (and I can well understand why you might) then perhaps you could drive to Mallaig instead of Oban, crossing to Lochboisdale on South Uist. That would give you a better chance of making it to the top and back, and wouldn't stop you including Barra at the end if you have time.

In theory you could shorten the route back by crossing from Tarbert (Harris) to Uig (Skye) and then back to Lochmaddy on North Uist. But since the bit of Harris you'd miss out has a through road on both coasts that would have a cost.


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Oct 2018)

For consideration (and oblique-posting with @Aravis ):
Drive to Crianlarich/Tyndrum (NB YH in Crianlarich)
Train to Oban
Oban to Barra (or direct to S Uist till 27 March)
Ride to the north end and return, through Stornoway to Tarbert.
Ferry to Skye (Uig)
Ride Skye (to Armadale)
Ferry to Mallaig
Train to Crianlarich/Tyndrum
Castlebay, Barra to Armadale, Skye
Note ferries of 10km (Barra > S Uist), 17km (N Uist > Harris) and 46km (Harris > Skye)


----------



## stumpy66 (6 Oct 2018)

Could cycle to Tarbert on Harris, get the ferry to Uig on Skye then cycle down to Armadale. Get the ferry from Armadale, Skye to Mallaig, you can either get the train from there or if you’ve time cycle to Fort Wm and get the train from there


----------



## snorri (7 Oct 2018)

Those making just a single trip south to north, or north to south, will always have a difficult decision to make in south Harris. They must decide to take the east or west coast route. Both are picturesque but dramatically contrasting, it seems a waste to travel far to visit Harris without seeing east and west coasts..


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Oct 2018)

I've been twice. The first time I took train to Glasgow, rode to Oban (overnight at Inveraray), then three days up to Stornoway, and rode from Ullapool to Inverness and got the train home. The two singles to Glasgow and from Inverness were a bit pricy and the three days on the islands felt rushed with little time to explore. 
The second time I got a great deal on a return to Inverness, so rode to Ullapool, and spent 5 days cycling round Lewis and Harris (far prettier islands IMO). As @snorri says, east and west Harris are so different, both need riding. I felt I had much more time to explore. Even then, I didn't go to the Uig area on Lewis, which looks fab on a map. Coming back from Ullapool, I used the bus part of the way, the drivers are very relaxed about taking bikes if they have the space, although I'm not sure if there's a charge or it's a bribe for the driver.
I've used the Gatliff Trust hostels and BandB'd. I'd book BandB's, the hostels you can't book. Be prepared for no shops to be open on a Sunday.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Oct 2018)

Crackle said:


> I've done the Ullapool to Inverness ride. It's not bad but the last bit into Inverness is just a chore. I think there's at least a cycle path on one of the busy dual carriageway bits now, which there wasn't when I did it.


Presumably you're talking about coming in via the A9? I'd go via the Muir of Ord and Beauly which is far nicer and enjoyable ride.


----------



## iluvmybike (8 Oct 2018)

From Ullapool you can cycle over to Garve & get a train back To Inverness from there - its a lovely long fast ride down from Loch Glascarnoch (as long as wind is not in your face!). I believe there is also a bike bus between May & September


----------



## Fiona R (15 Oct 2018)

Perhaps my blog on our Tour d'Ecosse may help, which includes the Hebriddean Way but we did a circle from and back to Ardrossan. Scroll down for the links to relevant days for Western Isles.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Oct 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Perhaps my blog on our Tour d'Ecosse may help, which includes the Hebriddean Way but we did a circle from and back to Ardrossan. Scroll down for the links to relevant days for Western Isles.


Good write ups, looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## robing (23 Oct 2018)

I've done it twice leaving my car at Oban. First time I got the ferry back from Tarbert to Uig, cycled the length of Skye in a headwind (no fun and busy roads), then from Mallaig I got the train and changed at Tyndrum for the Oban train.
Second time I got the ferry from Lochboisdale to Mallaig. Then cycled the 60 miles down through to Ardnamurchan and got the ferry from Kilchoan to Tobermory on Mull and stayed the night there. Then cycled down to Craignure and got the ferry back to Oban. This was a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## Houthakker (24 Oct 2018)

Thanks for all the asvice and ideas, now to do a bit of planning over winter, see if I can make it work for me.


----------



## Fiona R (24 Oct 2018)

Houthakker said:


> Thanks for all the asvice and ideas, now to do a bit of planning over winter, see if I can make it work for me.


The planning bit is almost as good as the adventure itself, certainly helps on winter evenings.


----------



## Burnie (24 Oct 2018)

Just been looking at the same thing. My Dad and I are ending our Hebridean Cycle Ride on Thursday 23rd May 2019. We have booked the Heb Shuttle for Friday 24th May 2019 From Stornoway to take us back for the Barra Ferry to Oban. Looking for another couple of people want to share the travel and cost of the bike transfer mini bus. Send me a message if interested.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2018)

My advice would be to try and make it a longer trip. I went in 2010 and did this from Lancashire:

Train >Glasgow >train and ferry to Arran >cycle round Arran to Lochranza >ferry to Mull of Kintyre >cycle Oban >ferry Barra >cycle Stornaway >ferry Ullapool >cycle Inverness >sleeper to Preston >cycle home.

I realise the above is much more and longer than you are planning. My point though would be 3 days in the Outer Hebrides is not enough. The area is so beautiful you will stop frequently to explore, take photos etc. 4 days, ideally 5 should be your target if possible.

Two tips; if you are B&Bing be sure to book Barra in advance as accommodation is limited. If your on the late arriving ferry in to Barra eat on the ferry as everything in Barra will be closed. If you plan to look for B&B on a daily basis be aware accommodation can be thin on the ground.


----------



## Burnie (25 Oct 2018)

@Houthakker, I am new to forum and trying to send PM but struggling to figure it out.
Mod note:
Hi @Burnie the pm feature will unlock after you make a few posts, I think it's around 6.
A reply button will appear on the conversation box.


----------



## Houthakker (26 Oct 2018)

Hi @Burnie, have sent you a conversation. Should show in your inbox, but maybe need more posts as per the mods comments. I am interested though!


----------



## 8mph (26 Oct 2018)

Whatever you do please avoid riding on the A835? I've cycled the entire length the traffic is very fast. The side of the road is littered with dead deer, car mirrors and other bits of broken vehicles.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2018)

If he does avoid the A835 it will be tricky getting from Ullapool to Inverness. My recollection is that for a main road it's relatively quiet, I'd certainly ride it again.


----------



## 8mph (26 Oct 2018)

Up to you, I was going full tilt the whole way because the traffic was too fast and too close. There are a lot of fatalities on that road. I would go from Harris to Lochinver personally and pootle back through Bonarbridge and Invergordon but I guess that would need a lot more time. Shame to miss Lochinver if you're up that way though.


----------



## Houthakker (27 Oct 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Perhaps my blog on our Tour d'Ecosse may help, which includes the Hebriddean Way but we did a circle from and back to Ardrossan. Scroll down for the links to relevant days for Western Isles.


Thanks for that link Fiona, its only stengthened my resolve to do this. Hope I get better weather that you had though!


----------



## mudsticks (23 Nov 2018)

Hello I'm new here , but i've cycled in the Outer Hebrides a couple of times - three days just isn't enough - to go all the way up and back and have a nice time - especially if the wind is against you - it likely will be :-) whichever way you go - the ferry from Oban to Barra is quite a long trip on that time scale .

Harris is superb - i'd be inclined to go there (again) if i had limited time - its all amazing - and you will want to go back anyway.

Wild camping is a great way to go too if you are kitted up for it - makes everything more flexible and cheaper too - leaves more cash for meals out etc.


----------



## JAD (4 Feb 2019)

I'm all booked for 4 of us June this year and have made the following plans: Arrive Ullapool on a Friday, B & B and they'll keep the car. Ferry Saturday to Stornoway. Ride to Butt of Lewis on Sunday. HebShuttle on Monday to Barra. This is the killer bit! If it's Billy no Mates it's £270, if it's Billy 3 Mates (who don't need to be named on the booking form?) it's £270 shared 4 ways. We will then cycle back to Stornoway for the ferry to Ullapool and our cars.

I did look at cycling both ways when it was just me, thinking accommodation would be less than the shuttle fare. I also looked at driving onto Skye and getting ferries from there to save a bit on the return leg. First to can't remember to the south and back from somewhere further north. Saves about 60 miles?

Good luck, John


----------



## Houthakker (5 Feb 2019)

Hi John, hope you enjoy your trip.
I've arranged to meet up with @Burnie and his son at the Butt of Lewis and we are sharing the cost of the Hebshuttle back to Castlebay, as you say it speads the cost a bit. They are settting off a day or so before me so we won't meet until the end, but otherwise not sure I could have justified the cost of the shuttle on my own.
We are booked in for 3rd week in May, really looking forwards to it.


----------



## iandg (5 Feb 2019)

Living in Stornoway I cycled down to Castlebay on day 1 and stayed overnight at Dunard Hostel (a 200km DIY audax).

On day 2 I left the hostel at about 5.20am, rode over to Vatersay and started the Hebridean Way at about 6am arriving at the Butt of Lewis at about 10.05pm. I had planned extra legs on the ride north (out and backs to Scalpay and Great Bernera) and to ride back from Ness to Stornoway totgive me a 400km DIY. The wind however 'did for me' and I arranged for my wife to collect me at Ness in the car - a benefit of living on the island.

The Heb Shuttle is a great service but as mentioned above 'expensive'


----------



## iandg (5 Feb 2019)

Cycling back to Inverness you could leave the A835 and divert through Muir of Ord and Beauly. There are railway stations at Garve and Dingwall too so you maybe wouldn't need to cycle all the way back to Inverness. 

The A835 Ullapool to Garve is a great road, and not 'too' busy once all the ferry traffic has passed.


----------



## iandg (5 Feb 2019)

There is a council car park by Tesco where cars can be left for long periods - I have a friend who works off-shore and has a second car which he leaves in Ullapool on the weeks when he's not working.


----------



## furball (5 Feb 2019)

Drive to Oban. Stay in hostel. Leave bike in bike shed. Check the warden will be around the next afternoon. If you leave early enough the next morning you can get to Ullapool in time to leave the car in the car park at Tesco then get busses back to Oban in time for the afternoon ferry to Barra.
Allow 4 hours plus a bit to get to Ullapool. 
Alternatively spend a night at Ullapool hostel and then bus back Oban (Ullapool, Inverness, Fort William, Oban) and get the ferry the next day.
I have done this. The only thing nearly scuppered my plans was the hostel warden had gone off busking down the town when I needed to get the bike out of the bike shed.


----------



## furball (5 Feb 2019)

wicker man said:


> There is a council car park by Tesco where cars can be left for long periods - I have a friend who works off-shore and has a second car which he leaves in Ullapool on the weeks when he's not working.


I spent the night in that car park after the ferry broke down


----------

